# Canadian Forces Manual of Military Occupational Structure - Occupational Specifi



## Pogo Fiero (19 Mar 2018)

Good day, I was wondering if someone had access to A-PD-055-002/PP-001, Canadian Forces Manual of Military Occupational Structure - Occupational Specification. Specifically for the trade of PAO.


----------



## dapaterson (19 Mar 2018)

What, specifically, are you looking for?  Occ Specs are rather... dense documents, not readily comprehensible to most outside those who manage specifications.


----------



## garb811 (19 Mar 2018)

All of the Occupational Specifications are individually available on the DWAN.  If my memory serves, they are on the DGPR site, although they are fairly easy to find even with the crappy DWAN search engine.


----------



## Pogo Fiero (20 Mar 2018)

Yes I was aware it was on DWAN but I was hoping someone had a pdf. of the ideal degree required for the trade of Public Affairs depending on the program


----------



## dapaterson (20 Mar 2018)

DPGR maintains the degree list for occupations as well.  Best to check their site; the OS docs are not updated as frequently.


----------



## da1root (22 Mar 2018)

Entry Standards are held separate from the A-PD-055-002/PP-001, Canadian Forces Manual of Military Occupational Structure - Occupational Specification

As for the specific entry standards for PAO: It depends on whether you're looking at the ES for:
1) DEO
2) OT, CT (Untrained), SCP
3) CT (Trained)
4) UTP-NCM
5) ROTP
6) CEOTP
7) CFRP

While information from the document can be posted (normally the preference is that someone in Recruiting post the information); posting the document itself, speaking as an ISSO, should not be done. The document is owned by DGPR and although the document itself is Unclassified, the only person/agency authorized to post the PDF in it's entirety is the owner.


----------



## brihard (27 Mar 2018)

Question on this: Can anyone tell me what the Occupational Specification for Artillery Soldier states must be done in order to be promoted to Bombardier? What the hard policy requirement is in the trade to get a second hook? I'm trying to help out someone who is on a med cat and not being promoted, despite a recent CANFORGEN to the contrary. I don't have the entire storyas of yet but this is a relevant and important piece.


----------



## dapaterson (27 Mar 2018)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Question on this: Can anyone tell me what the Occupational Specification for Artillery Soldier states must be done in order to be promoted to Bombardier? What the hard policy requirement is in the trade to get a second hook? I'm trying to help out someone who is on a med cat and not being promoted, despite a recent CANFORGEN to the contrary. I don't have the entire storyas of yet but this is a relevant and important piece.



If it's Army Reserve, there's a Canadian Army Order (CAO) that's been being rewritten since the mid 2000s (CAO 29-12).  In the interim, there's usually Div level guidance.  But, as a rule, for the Army Reserve it would be BMQ, BMQ-L, and completion of DP1.  Generally, that's the old QL3 plus, if required, a QL4.

But, as always, the devil is in the details...  Human Resources would be easy if it wasn't for people.


----------



## brihard (27 Mar 2018)

Nope, reg force. Just looking to help a dude find the correct and binding policy answer. I've seen no malice or deception in this case, I think just someone who's had a rough go, and a chain of command that is likely overburdened and may not be totally up to speed, or may be inappropriately implementing arbitrary standards for promoting NCMs that aren't rooted in policy. And I could well be wrong, which is why I hope to get the actual answer.


----------



## dapaterson (27 Mar 2018)

I'll take a look tomorrow.

If you're on the DWAN, trail is: CMP: Personnel Generation: Personnel Generation Requirements


----------

